# Struggles and Support > Nutrition, Supplements and Exercise >  >  What vitamins do you take?

## Relle

I think I'm going to get back into taking vitamins so I'd like to see what other people here like to take. So far, I'm trying a multivitamin and biotin supplement I bought from Amazon.

----------


## CloudMaker

fish oil FISH OIL sometimes and collagen

----------


## HypnoticTrance

I've had to stop taking multivitamins as they cause me to vomit even if taken with a large meal. Personally, I feel they mostly aren't worth taking anyway as you never know what exactly will be in them since, by law, vitamin companies can put really anything they want in their pills and not get in trouble for it. Secondly, vitamin absorption is always going to be much better from food than it'll be from a multivitamins.

When I did take vitamins, I took Jamieson and NOW Foods multivitamins.

----------


## Otherside

I just take a multivitamin pill with A, B, C, D, E and Iron. Also a Cod liver oil supplement.

----------


## maxthegreat

> fish oil FISH OIL sometimes and collagen



I've been hearing more and more about collagen supplements - can anyone give me a rundown as to its purposes and whether or not it's just another fad (e.g. "superfoods" and "detox")

----------


## Cassie

I take women?s multi vitamins 
As well as melatonin and prenatal vitamins 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CeCe

Protein shakes

----------


## Flavor

C, D and magnesium

----------

